# After restart pc turns on, no signal, no boot.



## randomdudew (Oct 11, 2010)

Hello guys,
Whenever I restart my pc or turn it off/on etc.
I have to turn it off and on 2 times for it to finally boot. 
The pc does start up, fans and stuff go on, but my screen will be on "No Signal". And I don't hear a boot sound.
I know it's not my videocard since I'm running my PC right now 

So right now I'm just trying to keep my PC on, (Thank god for sleep mode) but don't think it can go on like this.

I just got Win 7, but I already had the problem right before installing Win 7.(Ultimate 32 bit) And I had Windows XP Home Edition before.

And it was a clean install, so don't think it would be any software problems.

I already tried restoring the BIOS "optimal" settings. Didn't work though...
So if you got any ideas how to fix this please reply ;o

Thanks.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds like a faulty power supply.


----------



## randomdudew (Oct 11, 2010)

How would it be faulty if I'm running my PC right now?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It's not powering on properly. It may take 2 times now, and 5 tries next week. I've also had power supplies that wouldn't power on until they were shut off via the back panel switch to remove all power, then turned back on.


----------



## randomdudew (Oct 11, 2010)

Btw I'm using the front panel button to shut it off o.0.
And if it would be a faulty power supply the solution would be sending it back for repairs?
Is there a way to make sure it's the power supply?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If it's under warranty, then yes, send it in to be repaired/replaced.

The best test, is to swap with a known good spare. Aside from that, you would need to pull the PC apart and test: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15/how-to-bench-test-your-system-262998.html


----------



## randomdudew (Oct 11, 2010)

Alright, might just wait around for any other solutions, cause I don't really got a spare power supply laying around...
But your probably right so guess i'll send it for some repairs 
Thanks for the quick reply.


----------

